# best dark chocolate for baking cakes



## brink (Mar 10, 2002)

What is the best dark chocolate for baking in cakes? I am looking for a deep rich flavor. This would be for use in both scratch and mix base cakes.

Thanks!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I think cocoa powder gives the best results.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I agree, cocoa powder does give the best but if you want chocolate; Lindt makes some of the best baking chocolates I know of but I can never find them. Instead, I buy some of the Swiss imported Nestle chocolate at the company store where I work (54%/72%/and76% cocoa butter content). Both are quite rich in flavor and melts beautifully over a double boiler.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Callebaut chocolate is my choice. Bittersweet is my style of choice as well. I can't remember my brand of cocoa powder off the top of my head. I also use Ibarra chocolate for a groovy flourless chocolate cake with a twist.

lates,
Jon


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I am in love with Dagoba's cocoa powder. They're a fairly new chocolate maker in Oregon. Organic and fair trade is that matters to you. It smells heavenly and the taste is a happy medium, lots of flavor without being too dark and bitter.


----------



## brink (Mar 10, 2002)

Thank you for the great responses. I think I might try one of these!


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

You might want to visit El-Rey's chocolate
http://www.chocolates-elrey.com/
Pick the most expensive one and taste it!


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I use Ghiradella. Made a cake last week with 12 ounces in the cake and 4 ounces in the glaze. One cake with a POUND of chocolate!


----------



## patisserie1 (Apr 29, 2004)

You might also check into Weiss Chocolate...new to the U.S. Currently just the professional market... are you home or professional?
www.weiss.fr


----------

